# Harness size



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Morning everyone!

I need to know what size harness to get for a 12 wk fluff. I have no idea what size to get and I know I will need one once it's time to bring him home. You think extra small or just a small one? What is a good brand ?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

How many pounds will he be. I would probably get a xs, and that may not even fit if he is around 4 lbs. I know my full grown Yorkie mix is 8 lbs and he fits a xs. Maybe just a suggestion, buy both, you could always return one if it doesn't fit, just don't take the tags off.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you know his measurements? That is the best way to determine. Many are adjustable and if i remember right I started with XXS, then went to a XS then to a S.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They're going to grow fast, so I wouldn't invest in an expensive one right now. The ones that I bought mine were adjustable step in harness, and they still fit . I'm going to invest in the Buddy Belts now since mine are done growing.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace started with an XXS, that lasted almost a month. Then moved to an XS, now to a S

So you may need an XXS.... I'd ask your breeder to measure his chest for you. This way you can know for sure. Get one that fits that size and a little bigger.

I used a mesh choke free step in harness... I got the step in because it would be easiest to put on such a tiny puppy. And glad I did because she didn't like things going over her head for awhile.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably an xxs.

I got a cat one that was adjustable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you really want to get one before you even get your pup, I'd go to PetSmart or a place like that and get the smallest one they have...he/she may grow out of it eventually, so don't pay too much for one.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Shopping for a new puppy is so exciting! When I brought Emma home at 12 weeks, she was too small to fit in to a harness - they grow fast at that age though, so she grew in to a tiny kitten harness within a couple of weeks. I just got a plain and simple kitten harness from Petsmart. The harnesses by Lil Pals are good too - they are usually sold at Petco. I had one for Emma that she fit in to by 15-16 weeks and she can still wear it.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Try TJ Maxx if you have one near by! We found two different xxs ones that are so cute & still fit Booboo at 8 months old. One has velcro with a bit of adjusting and is a step in...the other is over his head & it's great but he HATES me pulling it back off! And be sure to let him wear it off and on without the leash to begin with for very short periods of time...gets them used to it.


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

I might just wait and make this the last purchase. I can ask my Breeder what the chest size is when he is old enough. They are only 7 weeks old right now. My Breeder told me the pups should be 4 to 6 pounds. 
I might also scope out TJ Maxx since they seem to have really good deals on pet stuff.


----------

